# Sig of the Moment - 2



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

As doing a Sig of the Week, weekly, seems unlikely, and a month is too long imo. I've decided to start a SOTM. I'll do these competitions whenever I feel like, normally when I think this section needs a bit of a nudge :thumb02:

I want at LEAST 6 people to enter, I will not move ahead unless that number is met. Therefore, sign ups will remain open until we have enough with a due date posted afterwards.

Entries will be PM'd to me due to this, I don't want someones entry being posted say, a week earlier than someone elses. 

There will be pleeenty of time to get your sigs in, so don't worry about that. A deadline of a week will be set once the sixth person has signed up.

*RULES
Theme : Inspiration. A sig themed on anything you find inspiring. Whether it be a specific fighter, a quote, a view, anything goes.
Size : MAX 450X250
Due Date : 20th September

Please PM the entries to me, rather than posting them in this thread. Thanks.


**Prizes*

First place - 150,000 and a custom made 'SOTM - 2 Winner' user bar. ( see below ).
Second place - 50,000
Third place - 25,000


Registration -

*1) Killstarz
2) mroutdoorsman
3) M.C
4) HitOrGetHit
5)Composure 
6) Toxic
7) Limba
.
*​


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

go on then.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (May 10, 2010)

Sign me up


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm down.

I have some serious bizz to prove this time, cause I haven't slammed my name in the champions thread. All who enter, FEAR.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

M.C said:


> I'm down.
> 
> I have some serious bizz to prove this time, cause I haven't slammed my name in the champions thread. All who enter, FEAR.


Oh snap!

All signed up. Come on people! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Good news Kry, I just got my computer back so I have come to claim last place!!! Sign me up! :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great to hear man


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

count me in


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Don't know anything about making a sig, but can't wait to vote for these masterpieces.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright I shall try my hand.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Great, we have 6. Sign ups are over. Due date is 1 week from today, the 20th September.

Good luck all!


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Already submitted my entry.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

submitted mine too


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will probably get mine in this weekend! :thumbsup:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Sign me up pls!! :thumb02:
I had something to work on and forgot about this! 
And i've just finnished a sig (
(


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sent mine in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Some great entries so far, well done guys!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Some great entries so far, well done guys!


So Kry...is it too late for a registration?!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I added you on the first page, sorry didn't say in my last post


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> I added you on the first page, sorry didn't say in my last post


Thanks Kry! :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent in mine as well. Not sure how good it is. I liked it. It is the first time I have really started messing with the overlay feature in the background.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Any ideas for themes for the next one?

It will 100% feature a 'No MMA' rule. As no matter what theme is chosen for competitions the majority is usually fighter sigs.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Movie theme?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

People would do Randy from the expendables/Nog Brothers etc  

But yeah I'll do something movie orientated for the 3rd.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Favorite movie, cartoon, television show, video game. Nature, spring/winter, it could be anything.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

How about 'Fighter you hate' ?

still fighter orientated but a bit of a spin on the usual fighter sigs.

i like the cartoon idea...maybe make it 'Cartoon from your childhood' theme?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

If any theme that includes comic book characters arrises I'm in like a giddy child.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Cartoon :thumb02:
sounds good to me.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All entries except for myoutdoorsman have been recieved. You still entering man?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Anime/Manga


----------

